# MfsBsd not booting



## azz_kikr (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey,

First to say I'm new here, I have been 'messing' a few months with FreeBSD and I really love it..

Now I have a problem...I have a remote server running 8.0. It is really messed up and should need a reinstall..

I have the same system at home and I'm testing on the system at home...

I created an mfsbsd img file... I transferred it to the testbox..

I do a [cmd=]dd if=mfsboot.img if=/dev/da0 bs=1M"[/cmd]

It says 'operation not permitted', so I did [cmd=]sysctl kern.geom.debugflags=16[/cmd] and redid the dd command..

dd completes fine, then I'll reboot but the system doesnt boot, it gets stuck on a blinking cursor... so conclusion, test failed. So I tought, there is something wrong with my mfsboot.img. I took out the disk, put it on another pc and dd the image the same way.

I wrote the img, when I put the disk in the server again, it just boots with no problems... so the image is correct...

Only thing I can think of, dd isn't writing the boot sector somehow when running from a live system...

It doesn't boot anymore, so it did overwrite something but it did write the 'whole' mfsbsd image...

Could someone point me in the right direction? PXE is not available, local access not available..


----------



## rhyous (Feb 11, 2011)

Boot off a live-CD and check it out.

GhostBSD is probably a good live-cd for you to use.


----------

